# Happy Birthday Zurgh



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Duchess (Feb 27, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

Here's a portal of pixals for you to eat instead of baked pastry tread.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy birthday Zurgh!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Happy, Happy!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Happy Birthday Zurgh


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Happy Birthday Zurgh! I hope all the planets align and you have the best birthday ever!!!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, you wild and crazy guy


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday Zurgh! Here's hoping you're not spending it in the ER after all. It's not as fun as you might think, take it from someone who speaks from experence. Just a few hints, if they tell you to close your eyes and blow, it's not a birthday cake, it's a nebulizer. When they tell you to clench your fist, you are not warming up for the pinata, expect an IV. And drop your pants and bend over is not a game of Pin the Tail on the Donkey, unless you're the donkey. But some of the party favors are out of this world.

Hope you're Birthday turns out great.


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

Happy Birthday!!! Have a real fun day


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Happy B-day Zurgh


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Zurgh!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Thank you, Ladies, Gentlemen, Barbarians, and pan-dimensional space beings.
I've had far worse Birthdays, and any day one can get out of bed and move among the living is a good start.
Any day involving cake is a win!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Happy B-Day!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

* Happy Belated Birthday Zurgh!! I hope you enjoyed a great day!! *


----------

